# HTP Sells Obscure Parts for Titanium Welders



## Chips O'Toole (Sep 18, 2022)

I have a Harbor Freight Titanium 200 Unlimited welder, and it's fantastic. I rarely use my Lincoln now. Today, however, I learned about a parts issue. Harbor Freight only sells a few parts for it, which I will list below.

The welder has a nozzle which is held on by friction, and the friction is provided by a spring. Harbor Freight does not sell the spring, but they do sell the gun itself for about $71. My spring got caught on the inside of the nozzle and had to be removed and discarded.

I just found out that HTP, for some reason, sells parts for the gun. You can get a better gun with a lead up to 15 feet long, or you can get parts to fix your old gun. They sell the retainer springs for $6.95, and that means a package of 4. I ordered two packages today. Shipping: $4.50. Not bad at all. I think this spring is a weak spot in the welder, so I figured buying 8 new ones was a good idea.

Amazon also lists a replacement gun sold by a different company. I don't know how  good it is.

I may get an HTP gun and keep the Titanium gun as a spare.

I hope this information is helpful to other people who bought this machine.









						Unlimited 200 Professional 180A Gun & Parts
					

HTP America® 15 Series MIG welding gun and parts/consumables for Titanium™ Unlimited 200™ Professional welders (made and sold by Harbor Freight). Available parts/consumables include: gas nozzle, .023", .030", .035", and .045" contact tips, nozzle retaining spring, swan neck, head insulator, 16'...



					usaweld.com
				




Parts Harbor Freight sells:


15929
NT1 MIG GUN
12080040055
$70.95
15930
GROUND CLAMP WITH CABLE
12080020336
$25.20
15931
SPOOL HOLDER
20300030124
$11.90
15932
DRIVE ROLLS 0.023V-0.030V
20200044197
$12.17
15934
DRIVE ROLLS 0.035V-0.030V/0.035K
20200044201
$12.17
15935
15A PLUG ADAPTOR W/CORD
31
$20.56
15936
ELECTRODE HOLDER W/CABLE
12080010101
$37.33
15941
TIG TORCH
20200020128
$121.73
Parts, prices and availability are subject to change without notice
Please ensure


----------



## vtcnc (Sep 18, 2022)

Chips O'Toole said:


> I have a Harbor Freight Titanium 200 Unlimited welder, and it's fantastic. I rarely use my Lincoln now. Today, however, I learned about a parts issue. Harbor Freight only sells a few parts for it, which I will list below.
> 
> The welder has a nozzle which is held on by friction, and the friction is provided by a spring. Harbor Freight does not sell the spring, but they do sell the gun itself for about $71. My spring got caught on the inside of the nozzle and had to be removed and discarded.
> 
> ...


Good to know. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Sep 18, 2022)

Hey, I really hope it helps. It sure helped me. Making my own retainer spring would not have been easy.


----------



## General Zod (Oct 30, 2022)

I wouldn't call them obscure though.  I think they simply have world-wide connections with many factories that produce similar mig guns, so they can tap into their inventory when ever they order parts for their own stuff.  Good that you found it.  Did you navigate to the part using my affiliate link /discount code to get 5% off your parts total?


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Oct 30, 2022)

Um...sure I did.


----------



## General Zod (Oct 31, 2022)

lol, well it's there available for anyone to use to save money on most stuff!


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Oct 31, 2022)

The sad thing is that a wad of aluminum foil has been working fine all this time.


----------

